# JR Alternatives Cohiba Siglo IV Cigar Review - Glad it was free



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An Altadis rep came by my local B&M giving away free sticks. Which is always nice you never know what hidden treasure you may find. The wrapper loo...

Read the full review here: JR Alternatives Cohiba Siglo IV Cigar Review - Glad it was free


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL,,,,been there smoked that. Be glad it wasnt the Padron line or you'd be driving the porcelain bus about now.


----------

